

Always Bet on Text (2014) - applecore
http://graydon2.dreamwidth.org/193447.html

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=always+bet+on+text#!/story/forever...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=always+bet+on+text#!/story/forever/0/always%20bet%20on%20text)

